# Ngoài trị rôm sảy thì kem Kutieskin còn giúp làm lành vết trầy xước, mờ thâm sẹo có đúng k?



## Giang Hoàng

Bạn Mít hay rôm sảy lại còn thêm cả khoản bị côn trùng đốt, con gãi mụn sưng vù chảy cả nước mô, bắp chân thì thâm sẹo chằng chịt, nhìn hoa gấm lắm. Em tìm hiểu thấy có kem Kutieskin chuyên dành cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ, có ghi công dụng trị rôm sẩy tốt, còn làm lành vết trầy xước, mờ thâm sẹo nhanh. Có đúng thế thật không ạ? nhà mình có mom nào dùng kem Kutieskin cho con chưa ạ? Cho em xin rì viu ạ?


----------



## Trịnh Phương Trang

Chị ơi, chị mua máy đuổi muỗi, mua thêm kẹp muỗi cho con, em còn lau nhà bằng nước có tinh dầu chanh sả để xua đuổi con trùng nữa á. Trộm vía sạch bong chẳng có con nào bén mảng cắn bạn Chin cả


----------



## NgocSunny08

Nghe tên kem Kutieskin thấy quen thế
Mom nào dùng rồi có thể
Cho mình xin hình ảnh kem đc ko ạ các mom?


----------



## Tiểu Bảo Ngọc

NgocSunny08 nói:


> Nghe tên kem Kutieskin thấy quen thế
> Mom nào dùng rồi có thể
> Cho mình xin hình ảnh kem đc ko ạ các mom?


Đây này chị ơi, Kem bôi dịu da Kutieskin bé nhà em dùng nhạy lắm luôn ạ, đợt nóng nóng con hay mẩn rôm sẩy, sau mỗi lần tắm hoặc lau sạch khô da con, em bôi 1 lớp mỏng, chỉ sau 1 ngày là mảng rôm đỡ hẳn luôn ạ. Mấy vết côn trùng chích bôi cũng nhanh xẹp, ko ngứa, mờ thâm sẹo ổn nữa chứ. Từ ngày dùng kem Kutieskin da con lúc nào cũng mềm mại, đỡ hẳn khoản nứt nẻ. Yêu ghê


----------



## Ly Lee

Giang Hoàng nói:


> Bạn Mít hay rôm sảy lại còn thêm cả khoản bị côn trùng đốt, con gãi mụn sưng vù chảy cả nước mô, bắp chân thì thâm sẹo chằng chịt, nhìn hoa gấm lắm. Em tìm hiểu thấy có kem Kutieskin chuyên dành cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ, có ghi công dụng trị rôm sẩy tốt, còn làm lành vết trầy xước, mờ thâm sẹo nhanh. Có đúng thế thật không ạ? nhà mình có mom nào dùng kem Kutieskin cho con chưa ạ? Cho em xin rì viu ạ?


Mẹ ơi, mẹ thử áp dụng cách này: khi con mới bị côn trùng chích thì mẹ bôi liền nước hoa cho con, để ý 1 lúc lại bôi, như bé nhà mình thế thấy xẹp đấy ạ


----------



## Giang Hoàng

Ly Lee nói:


> Mẹ ơi, mẹ thử áp dụng cách này: khi con mới bị côn trùng chích thì mẹ bôi liền nước hoa cho con, để ý 1 lúc lại bôi, như bé nhà mình thế thấy xẹp đấy ạ


Dầu tràm rồi nước hoa, mẹ em còn bôi cả dầu gió nữa ấy
Không xi nhê cho lắm mom ạ
Với cả mấy cái kia bôi vào vết trầy khi con gãi ra, em sợ xót quá, con ko kiểm soát được gãi tiếp thì khổ lắm
Thế nên muốn tìm hiểu xem kem bôi dịu da Kutieskin có ổn không để mua dùng cho con ạ


----------



## Trái Tim Mùa Đông

Con hay bị muỗi hay kiến đốt thì mẹ thử áp dụng các cách sau xem như nào nha:
- Sau khi bé bị muỗi đốt trong vòng 5 phút, mẹ có thể bôi dầu khuynh diệp hoặc dùng bông thấm nước muối đặc, xoa cho bé trong khoảng 10 phút. Sau đó rửa sạch cho bé, nốt muỗi đốt sẽ không bị sưng và ngứa. 
- Nha đam có tính khử trùng và làm dịu da, sẽ rất tuyệt vời để giảm ngứa và sưng cho trẻ khi bị muỗi đốt. Lấy gel nha đam để lạnh trong 10 - 15 phút sau đó thoa đều lên vết muỗi cắn, để vài phút rồi rửa sạch bằng nước lạnh. 
- Lúc bé mới bị muỗi đốt, bạn lấy ngay một viên đá lạnh thoa lên vết đốt cho bé. Thoa đều đá lạnh trong một thời gian ngắn sẽ giảm thiểu sự khó chịu và sưng tấy. 
- Dùng khoai tây cắt lát và xoa lên nốt muỗi đốt càng sớm càng tốt, khoảng 5 phút lại cắt miếng khác xoa lên, nốt muỗi đốt sẽ không gây ngứa, không sưng và không để lại sẹo cho bé. 
- Thoa mật ong vào các phần da bị muỗi cắn vì mật ong cũng được coi là một kháng sinh chữa bệnh và chống nhiễm trùng tự nhiên cho làn da bé. 
- Thoa kem đánh răng bạc hà cho vùng da bị muỗi đốt cho trẻ và đợi khi kem đánh răng tự khô, rất hiệu quả trong điều trị muỗi đốt. 
- Cách oke nhất đấy là mua kem bôi dịu da KUTIESKIN nhé. E có tìm hiểu: thì đây là loại kem bôi da cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ đầu tiên ở Việt Nam chứa thảo dược kháng viêm nhập khẩu từ châu Âu, không Corticoid, Paraben, chất bảo quản nên an toàn với làn da nhạy cảm của trẻ, kể cả trẻ sơ sinh,  áp dụng công nghệ tiên tiến hàng đầu thế giới Amino vector, tăng khả năng giảm ngứa nhanh, làm dịu mẩn đỏ và kháng viêm một cách hiệu quả nhất đấy ạ. Bôi mấy lần là thấy dịu vết sưng giảm ngứa rồi ạ.


----------



## Nguyễn Lê Bảo Trâm

Giang Hoàng nói:


> Dầu tràm rồi nước hoa, mẹ em còn bôi cả dầu gió nữa ấy
> Không xi nhê cho lắm mom ạ
> Với cả mấy cái kia bôi vào vết trầy khi con gãi ra, em sợ xót quá, con ko kiểm soát được gãi tiếp thì khổ lắm
> Thế nên muốn tìm hiểu xem kem bôi dịu da Kutieskin có ổn không để mua dùng cho con ạ


Người lớn còn ngứa điên đảo ko ngừng gãi được 
Chứ làm sao trẻ con nó chịu được ạ.


----------



## Conyeucuame

Giang Hoàng nói:


> Bạn Mít hay rôm sảy lại còn thêm cả khoản bị côn trùng đốt, con gãi mụn sưng vù chảy cả nước mô, bắp chân thì thâm sẹo chằng chịt, nhìn hoa gấm lắm. Em tìm hiểu thấy có kem Kutieskin chuyên dành cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ, có ghi công dụng trị rôm sẩy tốt, còn làm lành vết trầy xước, mờ thâm sẹo nhanh. Có đúng thế thật không ạ? nhà mình có mom nào dùng kem Kutieskin cho con chưa ạ? Cho em xin rì viu ạ?


Kem bôi dịu da Kutieskin giúp chống viêm, kháng khuẩn, giảm ngứa, dịu mẩn đỏ, dưỡng ẩm, ngăn ngừa thâm sẹo tốt đấy mom ạ
Chuẩn loại này đúng ko Kem mẩn ngứa Kutieskin - Màng bảo vệ vững chắc cho da bé
Em mới mua 1 lọ kem bôi dịu da và 1 kem dưỡng ẩm đấy ạ, mùa khô này da con hay khô nên lúc nào em cũng phải trữ kem dưỡng ẩm cho con. 
Kem hãng này lại an toàn cho trẻ sơ sinh trẻ nhỏ nên mua luôn ko phải đắn đo nhiều


----------



## hoamoclan71

Thương thương lắm
Thôi mẹ tìm kem bôi cho con đỡ ngứa ngáy. Mua cả mấy cái vòng có tinh dầu chanh sả bên trong để đuổi côn trùng đấy ạ


----------



## Nguyễn Hằng

Ôi rôm sảy mà bôi kem Kutieskin này thì nhạy lắm luôn ý mọi người ạ, bôi 1 lớp mỏng, tán nhẹ, thoa nhẹ nhàng đều khắp khu vực rôm sảy, bôi 2 lần là dịu rồi đấy
Có mấy vết muỗi đốt ở bắp chân từ lâu thâm sẹo cả tháng rồi, ko hết mà bôi kem dịu da Kutieskin mấy ngày là mờ dần thâm rồi ấy
Kem này tốt, nhiều ưu điểm:
-        Nguyên liệu thiên nhiên nhập khẩu từ Châu Âu 
-        Công nghệ Aminovector giảm ngứa, kháng viêm hiệu quả 
-        An toàn và lành tính cho trẻ sơ sinh, có thể dùng cho trẻ sơ sinh từ 5 ngày tuổi trở lên. 
-        Không chứa Corticoid, Paraben, không chất bảo quản gây hại  
Nên mua dùng cho con nhé các mom


----------



## Giang Hoàng

Nguyễn Hằng nói:


> Ôi rôm sảy mà bôi kem Kutieskin này thì nhạy lắm luôn ý mọi người ạ, bôi 1 lớp mỏng, tán nhẹ, thoa nhẹ nhàng đều khắp khu vực rôm sảy, bôi 2 lần là dịu rồi đấy
> Có mấy vết muỗi đốt ở bắp chân từ lâu thâm sẹo cả tháng rồi, ko hết mà bôi kem dịu da Kutieskin mấy ngày là mờ dần thâm rồi ấy
> Kem này tốt, nhiều ưu điểm:
> -        Nguyên liệu thiên nhiên nhập khẩu từ Châu Âu
> -        Công nghệ Aminovector giảm ngứa, kháng viêm hiệu quả
> -        An toàn và lành tính cho trẻ sơ sinh, có thể dùng cho trẻ sơ sinh từ 5 ngày tuổi trở lên.
> -        Không chứa Corticoid, Paraben, không chất bảo quản gây hại
> Nên mua dùng cho con nhé các mom


Dạ em cảm ơn nhiều ạ. vừa an toàn lại tốt thế thì em yên tâm rồi ạ. Để em đặt mua cho con 1, 2 hộp dùng dần


----------



## Labiang

Chuẩn kem bôi dịu da Kutieskin này đúng không các mế? 
Mới được chị gái gửi cho 1 hộp bôi cho bạn nhỏ hay bị muỗi đốt.
Nhìn packet đáng yêu nhỉ. Đợi mấy nữa dùng thì em đánh giá sâu hơn ạ, mới mở ngửi thử thấy thơm thơm, kem bôi thử ra tay mềm mịn lắm. Công dụng trị côn trùng đốt hay mờ thâm sẹo thì em chưa test đc


----------

